# Train-LI-USA



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Just wanted to say thank you to Alex and Joann Tillman for getting me a LGB/Aster Garratt from the Netherlands. I took approximately 3 to 4 weeks as Alex advised. 

It arrived on Saturday a couple of weeks ago and Alex went to work the following day just to test it out before shipping this beautiful engine to me.

I finally had the nerve to test it yesterday on rollers and if worked flawlessly.

They also installed a DCC Zimo sound and smoke unit in my Accucraft Narrow Gauge K28 and am very satisfied with the results! 

Synchronized sound and smoke really makes a big difference in the large scale engines.

I would not hesitate a minute from purchasing again from them in the future.


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

Alex and Joanne are always very helpful and friendly. They are a great resource for parts and service for us. Always a pleasure to deal with them.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

It's Axle boys Axle......... And yes they are great to deal with along with Dan.

Boo Boo


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

Actually its Axel if you want to split hairs. Always smiling, friendly people. Big help to me early on from Dan.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hah! and not only is it Axel, but Joane, not Joann !!

http://www.trainli.com/cms.php?page_id=1&osCsid=55dd401d79f36492ea50a742844b1fc0

Greg


----------

